# KNITTING MACHINE STAND



## ladytigger54

I am looking for a stand for my knitting machine or a picture of one so I can build one. I am handy like that. If you do have one and could send me some pictures of it I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks loads. Love ya for it. Ginger


----------



## ladytigger54

its for a kh 552 or kh800


----------



## Weegie

Hi Ginger,

I have a stand for my Brother 965i that has nothing on it right now. I can take a picture and send it to you but I won't be home till tomorrow (Sunday, Sept. 30th) late in the afternoon (DST). I bought it off someone years ago...it was made for a friend. It looks very simple to do.
Betty


----------



## kwharrod

Here is an earlier thread that has several ideas. I like the sawhorse table and plan to make on for my "extra" machine. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29905-2.html


----------



## Chainstitcher

I have the sawhorse stand as shown in the previous thread. It has adjustable height and takes less room than other tables. It was $20 and I had a 20% off coupon at Harbor Freight. It handles my bulky machine with no problem. I like it just as well as my tilt top stand and another small flat table. Ruth


----------



## kalebsgrandma

Allbrands.com has a few. Here are the links:

http://www.allbrands.com/categories/72/24912-toyota-a24-black-metal-tilt-stand-for-flatbed-knit

http://www.allbrands.com/categories/72/8977-fashion-295-folding-tressel-trestle-leg-flat-top-u

This is where I bought my knitting machine


----------



## SteveD

ladytigger54 said:


> I am looking for a stand for my knitting machine or a picture of one so I can build one. I am handy like that. If you do have one and could send me some pictures of it I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks loads. Love ya for it. Ginger


Here is a link to a Yahoo site that has plans for a KM table
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MKTable/


----------



## drenzi

To Chainstitcher: I have a tilt top KM table that someone gave to me. I cannot figure out why the front 1/4ish of the table is on hinges and tilts down at a 45ish degree angle. I thought maybe it was for the ribber, but there is no way to attach the ribber to it. Can you or anyone enlighten me as to the purpose of this table's tilt ability?


----------



## Chainstitcher

Drenzi, mine is straight when I have the ribber attached, and the main bed is on an angle. When I want the main bed level to run the GCarriage, I can release that front bar with the L shaped bolts. Oh this is not making much sense, I'm afraid!


----------



## Entity

If you're in the US, you can purchase this table Office Depot for $38, almost the same price for building one:
http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/471391/Realspace-Folding-Tables-29-H-x/

I have my Brother KH-965 on this table and it works perfectly. I have some extra room for accessories as well.


----------



## littlemissxmas

I would like to know what stands they are using. In many of the training videos even though the ribber is attatched the main bed is still flat. I am having a heck of a time and was wondering if that tilt makes a difference with the brother like it does with other machines?


----------



## Entity

The tilt is from the type of brackets that come with the ribber and not necessary need a tiltable table.


----------



## gcossairt

Could you send me a picture also. My personal email is [email protected] I need two stands for my knitting machines and have been unable to find any. Sure wish I had the ones that burned in our house fire - along with the machines on them!

Gloria


----------



## SteveD

You need to connect your knitting machine with the ribber mounting brackets. When you tilt the table it will make the knitting machine it will make the knitting machine flat to better use a garter carriage or pattern stitch easier with some machines. You raise it up flat to use the ribber attachment. You don't have to use the regular mounting brackets with the tilt bed. Saves you the trouble of changing brackets.
Steve in PA



drenzi said:


> To Chainstitcher: I have a tilt top KM table that someone gave to me. I cannot figure out why the front 1/4ish of the table is on hinges and tilts down at a 45ish degree angle. I thought maybe it was for the ribber, but there is no way to attach the ribber to it. Can you or anyone enlighten me as to the purpose of this table's tilt ability?


----------



## Kacky

I use a hospial bed tray. The lever allows me to raise and lower as needed. I removed the mirror from the drawer under the tray to allow more room for accessories. This was all my husband's idea. He is a genius!!


----------



## mayellens

I solved my problem of table with an old desk. Works great and have drqwers for carrriages and stuff!
It has a chair space in the center, We attached a shelving unit to top and everything works fine.


----------



## Weegie

Hi Ginger...I see that you can put more than one picture on here ....so here goes. This is the stand that someone built. Very simple....


----------



## 30Knitter

If your machines are attached correctly to the stand, when it is tilted the main bed becomes level and the goes down straight. If it is in the correct position both beds are at an approximate 45 degree angle. The knobs or levers in the middle of the stand allow you to tilt the stand to ribber or main bed level. If it is attached correctly it should tilt toward you and level out.


----------



## busysuzy

I went shopping today and bought 2 3 shelf cupboards ( no doors ) and a nice piece of board wider than top of cupboard and just longer than the length of knitting machine, screwed it all together and I now have a stand and storage that I am really pleased with. The knitting machine is all set up and rearing to go tomorrow.  There is room for my yarn etc and garter carriage to sit on top and even room for my cuppa


----------



## hobbyknitter

The Tilt Stands are that way so that if one wants to use only the knitter, then it is a little easier to just tilt it forward as you had seen. I myself just takes off the ribber and puts the knitter flat when that is not needed. Now if you or someone you know is into woodworking, there is a Yahoo group dedicated to making your own table. I just took an old treadle base, took off the top part and put a couple of 2 by 10's and that works just fine. Now on my dining table, I do need to put a piece of plywood to get that corner on the top and not a curved as the table is. But make sure that the wood is not warped. Well here is that group if you think you are up to making your own that will be a very nice one. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MKTable/


----------

